# Urban remedies



## London Ben (Dec 7, 2011)

Saw lots of threads about natural remedies that grow in the wild. How about some cheap medicine alternatives that you can find in markets. 

Here's some.

Diarrhea: Drink lots of coke. Helps stop pissing out shit. Eating coffee also helps 

Food poisoning: Yogurt. not the flavored stuff, but normal plain yogurt. 

Fever: ive been told chocolate helps lower body temperature. 

Altitude sickness: Viagra


----------



## Ekstasis (Dec 8, 2011)

I have heard immodium AD can help with opiate withdrawals. Check it out on wiki. Something about it being a mild opiate that can't pass the blood brain barrier. AKA opiates plug you up also. Research this before attempting.

Bonine aka meclizine if you ask the pharmacist helps with anxiety. $5 for 100 pills from pharmacist vs. $5 for 15 pills as Bonine travel sickness meds. It's OTC. No script needed. The first time you take this probably will make you sleepy. After that you should be fine. 

Insert legal disclaimer... I am not responsible if you die... Use at your on risk and with a Dr's approval. Blah, blah....

Coffee usually gives me diarrhea. It's a stimulant.

Tea with milk whistle helps your liver and can help with PMS (if you take it a week or so beforehand.)


----------



## Earth (Dec 8, 2011)

Aloe Vera Leaf Juice Gel.

MAKE SURE IT'S THE GEL !!

Really essential way to start each day, sip 2oz of it (make sure it is refrigerated or you will vomit violently) nice and slowly and don't really think about what it feels like in your mouth or 1/2 way down your throat - but once it hits your stomach, you can instantly feel it healing you from the inside out.

Another good secret: get a vegtable juicer - and make your juicer your drugstore 
http://www.veggiesensations.com/mayojuyodrst.html


----------

